# Sand TRout



## BayFishBob (Jul 20, 2009)

What is the average size sand trout I have been catching alot of 14 inchers not sure how big they normally get? Also what is legal size limit and number you can keep


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

keep whatever you can eat.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/limits_saltwater/


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

You oughta know the size and bag limits before you even hit the water...


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

plgorman - you have a point
but we all have to start somewhere. 

i been bay fishin a long time. accidentally caught a spanish mack on top waters several years ago. couldnt tell you what the heck a keeper size was and I thought i knew my stuff..


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

you're right but thats why you keep the reg book or some other reference w/ you...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The guy is asking an honest question....and I doubt he's looking for smart *** answers.

Great way to welcome a newcomer to 2CoolFishing...


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

BayFishBob said:


> What is the average size sand trout I have been catching alot of 14 inchers not sure how big they normally get? Also what is legal size limit and number you can keep


There is no limit on sand trout whatsoever - the 14"+ fish are good table fare, and the smaller ones make excellent cut bait. The average size fishermen typically catch is around 10-12" or so.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> The guy is asking an honest question....and I doubt he's looking for smart *** answers.
> 
> Great way to welcome a newcomer to 2CoolFishing...


...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

You have a lot of growing up to do...


----------



## Bay Bear (Mar 16, 2009)

X2 Bocephus!!


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> You have a lot of growing up to do...


He's young. Maybe some day he'll get "it".


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> He's young. Maybe some day he'll get "it".


Let's hope so!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

The 12 inch fish are the best to keep. The larger ones get mushy. White trout (Sand) do not freeze well. Eat them fresh


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

plgorman said:


> You oughta know the size and bag limits before you even hit the water...


If you catch and release and don't keep everything you get your hands on maybe it isn't necessary to know:cop:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

you guys are so silly. btw SJ I rarely keep more than one or two for the grill that night. I dont freeze my fish and you boys sure are easy to get worked up. I love it. Flame on


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

plgorman said:


> you guys are so silly. btw SJ I rarely keep more than one or two for the grill that night. I dont freeze my fish and you boys sure are easy to get worked up. I love it. Flame on


Good recovery.:dance:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Just keeping 2cool interesting on a boring work day thats all. Regardless I still stand by my first statement. Know the rules before you get on the water or at least have a reference...

PS everyone but spotsndots and fishnlab are just mad b/c I have more green


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

well actually now,, he's been here longer than a few of you in this yacking...

wadefisher3180








Member
Join Date: Mar 14 2007
Age: 40
Posts: 68

some of you just got here yesterday.. just because your count is higher doesn't mean he's a newbie..

I mean,, I'm just saying,,,,


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

plgorman said:


> Just keeping 2cool interesting on a boring work day thats all. Regardless I still stand by my first statement. Know the rules before you get on the water or at least have a reference...
> 
> PS everyone but spotsndots and fishnlab are just mad b/c I have more green


I can't argue the fact we all should know the rules.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

plgorman said:


> Just keeping 2cool interesting on a boring work day thats all. *Regardless I still stand by my first statement. Know the rules before you get on the water or at least have a reference...*
> 
> PS everyone but spotsndots and fishnlab are just mad b/c I have more *green*


good job! :brew: ,,, and more heading your way..


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

waterspout said:


> well actually now,, he's been here longer than a few of you in this yacking...
> 
> wadefisher3180
> 
> ...


So he's a lurker...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

plgorman said:


> Just keeping 2cool interesting on a boring work day thats all. Regardless I still stand by my first statement. Know the rules before you get on the water or at least have a reference...
> 
> PS everyone but spotsndots and fishnlab are just mad b/c I have more green


Want more green ? I'll sell ya some, I have some....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

plgorman said:


> So he's a lurker...


A internet potlicker! Bwaahahahaha,, Me so funny! :rotfl:


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

plgorman said:


> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA thats funny right there!!!!!


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Bay Bear said:


> X2 Bocephus!!


Make that X3.

Here's something a very good friend of mine once told me " I've done been your age boy, you aint ever been mine" it boils down to respecting those older folks around you. Being behind a computer screen doesn't and shouldn't change that.

Remember, no one is born with the knowledge to do anything, everyone has to learn somewhere and this site has taught me a lot.
Oh and that's a very good example and one of the reasons I hardly ask questions here on 2cool and that's because I really don't feel like getting blasted out the water with smart *** answers. If I wanted that I'd just ask my wife.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I keep a TPW reg. book in the boat. You never know what, when or where your going to something in the salt. That's why I love it so much.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Northsider said:


> Make that X3.
> 
> Here's something a very good friend of mine once told me " I've done been your age boy, you aint ever been mine" it boils down to respecting those older folks around you. Being behind a computer screen doesn't and shouldn't change that.
> 
> ...


True, so learn it by reading the regulations book that everyone on this site has been given when they get their license...hopefully. My reply had nothing to do with respect or the lack thereof. Respect nature, fellow fishermen, laws, and future sportsmen by doing your part to learn the regulations set by TPWD before you start trying to take from their efforts. 2cool has taught me alot as well. Regardless, i'm a pretty successful troll.

**** bocephus I misread. I looked at your post count and thought that was your green! How much per greeny for a disrespectful, immature young lad like myself?


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

waterspout said:


> A internet potlicker! Bwaahahahaha,, Me so funny! :rotfl:


Correct term would be e-potlicker!

No hard feelings here I hope. I wont cry if there is though...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Northsider said:


> Make that X3.
> 
> Here's something a very good friend of mine once told me " I've done been your age boy, you aint ever been mine" it boils down to respecting those older folks around you. Being behind a computer screen doesn't and shouldn't change that.
> 
> ...


I figured the guy that started this thread may have just started saltwater fishing, or fishing period. You see that from people here at 2Cool sometime. The join up because they want to learn. That guy may not have a clue where to get a copy of TP&W rules & regs.

Life's too short not to try and help a man learn about fishing. It's one of the greatest joys in my life. And I know it is for all of you guys....let's fish hard, and play nice. Or at least go to the "jungle" to play not so nice :smile:

see ya, Bo


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

plgorman said:


> **** bocephus I misread. I looked at your post count and thought that was your green! How much per greeny for a disrespectful, immature young lad like myself?


I gave you one on the house.....maybe more if you behave....lol :cheers:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> I figured the guy that started this thread may have just started saltwater fishing, or fishing period. You see that from people here at 2Cool sometime. The join up because they want to learn. That guy may not have a clue where to get a copy of TP&W rules & regs.
> 
> Life's too short not to try and help a man learn about fishing. It's one of the greatest joys in my life. And I know it is for all of you guys....let's fish hard, and play nice. Or at least go to the "jungle" to play not so nice :smile:
> 
> see ya, Bo


Ill prob get flamed for this but,

On the contrary. Life may very well be too short to help a man learn about fishing (not saying im not willing to, got many guys who will back me up on that), who is to say that by teaching a man about fishing, he wont be the next potlicker to burn through your drift, set up 50yds from your wade, load his boat while in the ramp, etc....

just a little 2cool philosophizin to help you get through your day


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

plgorman said:


> Ill prob get flamed for this but,
> 
> On the contrary. Life may very well be too short to help a man learn about fishing (not saying im not willing to, got many guys who will back me up on that), who is to say that by teaching a man about fishing, he wont be the next potlicker to burn through your drift, set up 50yds from your wade, load his boat while in the ramp, etc....
> 
> just a little 2cool philosophizin to help you get through your day


I'm getting old enough where I don't sweat the little things as much as I used to. But as far as your question...I'll try to teach him NOT to be a potlicker, or screw up other people's drift....lol.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

32 post's on sand trout. good going gents.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah ive become a regular Gilbert it seems


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

plgorman said:


> yeah ive become a regular Gilbert it seems


Well, with that Whaaaambulance post...you're right there.

But i've never seen him post anything longer than a sentence.


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Popcorn anyone? This is getting interesting!:dance:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

ikeephardheads said:


> Popcorn anyone? This is getting interesting!:dance:


Nah, this is tame. It's just a slow day...


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

we need a good pitbull or croaker thread...

Get it going Gilbert and ill be the first to bash you!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Gilbert don't start threads. He just likes to post in them. Gilbert say's he will be fishing tomorrow so this day needs to hurry up and end.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> Gilbert don't start threads. He just likes to post in them. Gilbert say's he will be fishing tomorrow so this day needs to hurry up and end.


Damm, boy got up to 3 sentences on that one....

Where you going soaking at?

Might come have a cold one with ya?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Damm, boy got up to 3 sentences on that one....
> 
> Where you going soaking at?
> 
> Might come have a cold one with ya?


you'll be swimming a long way to come have a cold one with me tomorrow but have at it


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert is like Ox, a i-net picture thief,,, posting crud he stole in every other post! 

But,, it's good, I stole his waterhose,, darn nice no kink one too... Gilly,, you got anything laying around outside for me?


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> Gilbert don't start threads. He just likes to post in them. Gilbert say's he will be fishing tomorrow so this day needs to hurry up and end.


If I talked in the 3rd person i'd say plgorman is right there with you...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Gilbert is like Ox, a i-net picture thief,,, posting crud he stole in every other post!
> 
> But,, it's good, I stole his waterhose,, darn nice no kink one too... Gilly,, you got anything laying around outside for me?


wife, kids, house payment, car payment. take them all.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

plgorman said:


> If I talked in the 3rd person i'd say plgorman is right there with you...


gilbert wants to know where plgorman is going to be fishing tomorrow so he can potlick


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

All you need is a boat a shimano/castaway setup and a pink skitterwalk huh?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> Gilbert don't start threads. He just likes to post in them. Gilbert say's he will be fishing tomorrow so this day needs to hurry up and end.


Gilbert, I will be out there too...life will be good once again !


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> gilbert wants to know where plgorman is going to be fishing tomorrow so he can potlick


In the water...nah on a real note, ill be out in the Xmas/SLP for a little afternoon-into-night fishing. Maybe trolling the SLP canal lights...might need some company


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

wait wait everyone dont forget to learn the size/bag limits before you go. Or better yet just bring your TPWD book.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

plgorman said:


> wait wait everyone dont forget to learn the size/bag limits before you go. *Or better yet just bring your TPWD book*.


where can you buy those? :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

plgorman said:


> In the water...nah on a real note, ill be out in the Xmas/SLP for a little afternoon-into-night fishing. Maybe trolling the SLP canal lights...might need some company


you would have to come pick gilbert up at the house cause he plans to be home by 2-3pm. He will be tired cause he is going to wake up at 3am to beat the heat. Gilbert will probably be in that same area and will let you know how he did.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I plan on being back by 2-3pm too, what a coincidence...we are talking about SATURDAY at 2-3pm right?

Let a brotha know though...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

plgorman said:


> I plan on being back by 2-3pm too, what a coincidence...we are talking about SATURDAY at 2-3pm right?
> 
> Let a brotha know though...


no. gilbert will be fishing tomorrow, friday, August 7th from 4am to 2pm.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

oh I thought you were hardcore like me, 6pm friday to 2-3pm saturday...yeah overnighters arent just for the bluewater boys anymore...


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Gilbert which skrimps did you buy to soak on the bottom the brown or the white? :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

plgorman said:


> oh I thought you were hardcore like me, 6pm friday to 2-3pm saturday...yeah overnighters arent just for the bluewater boys anymore...


gilbert is hardcore like that but it isn't in the cards for this weekend.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

kaptin krunch said:


> Gilbert which skrimps did you buy to soak on the bottom the brown or the white? :rotfl:


the orange gulps!


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Nice... I'm heading to Cozumel no fishing just diving


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

kaptin krunch said:


> Nice... I'm heading to Cozumel no fishing just diving


that's nice. wish I was going there instead.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Gilbert doesnt mess with skrimps just croaks.


----------



## BayFishBob (Jul 20, 2009)

plgorman said:


> You oughta know the size and bag limits before you even hit the water...


show me in the book where it shows sand trout regulations.


----------



## BayFishBob (Jul 20, 2009)

*Sand Trout*

There is not regulations on sand trout any where in the book?


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

OK, let me get this straight:

No live bait...especially croaks
No cut bait
No swivels
No leadheads bigger than 1/16
Don't keep more than you can eat tonight
Just keep 5
Catch and release preferred
Florocarbon leaders only
No reel heavier than 3 oz.
No rod heavier than 3 oz.
Reflex eyes only
Sponsors stuff correct. others obviously incorrect
Oakleys and Costas only

I'm trying to get the PC fishing stuff down pat...anything else I should remember? 

I've got reels in the garage that actually don't have freespool....must not have caught anything back then...can't remember that far back.

Dang, looks like I'll have to turn into a vegan. 

Will be on the water at 4am...is dynamite OK?

Fagetabout sand trout...I'm after croakers. Whats the limit, whats the min and max. Should I use a 1/16 or 4/8? Do they eat boogers?

ntd


----------



## Goldfishboy (Aug 7, 2006)

*sand trout fever*

pics of your biggest sand trout please..I'm just curious if anyone has caught one over 20 inches? Anyone?


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Biggest one I have caught was about 3 pounds but not sure how long it was.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Bay Bear said:


> X2 Bocephus!!


X3 Bocephus.


----------



## bill77056 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Sand Trout Average Size*

Horst and Lane's Guide to GOM Fish state that the Sand Sea Trout average less than 1-pound in bays and estuaries. The book does not give the size in length.

Also they state that the Sand Trout can be 3 to 5 pounds in offshore waters.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

notthatdeep said:


> Do they eat boogers?


I caught a 22" sand trout on boogers at San Luis Pass next to all the potlickers just last weekend ... ! Actually ... It was a pumpkim seed tidal surge, but I did flick a booger just before casting ...

Excellent post sir ... !!!


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Someone in this lineup is a jerk.


----------

